# How do I deal with IBS in school?



## flargle

Hey, I'm randi.Okay, so i guess i'll start out with some info about me & my problems.My problems started last year, fall of my freshman year in high school. it wasn't that big of a deal, it was every once in a while, I didn't think much of it.It started with some stomache pains, along with some weird stomach gurgling sounds. My stomach noises got worse when the second semester started, it happened at least once a week, & now it's almost every day.some days it's worse than others. I got so embarrassed about it & it got to where i'd panic if the air conditioner or heater wasn't on.Since it's summer vacation, I thought it'd be a great time to put a stop to my stomach noises. Or at least to make them less frequent. I might be transferring to a new school next year as well, & i don't want people to not be friends with me because I have weird noises.Are there any diets or medicines that could help me?All helps appreciated.


----------



## dutchessthekat

i know this is kind of a delayed post haha. but i have this problem as well. im 16 and im a junior in high school. these symptoms started for me about last year. the stomach sounds are usually from gas. when i burp they usually go away though. but sometimes i cant and its like if i push out you can hear it. it is quite embarrassing i know. start taking some gas pills, simple over the counter, off brand? it works. it works for me. i have to take a stomach relaxer, and a gas pill almost everday. its something you just got to live with:/


----------



## Autosaver

Ugh, I have to live with IBS in school too.I try eating a sandwich in the morning. Which will make my stomach full and delay the gases right before lunch. Then I eat lunch and I'll be ok till I get on the bus.I also have D so I just go in the morning right before 1st period starts.


----------



## puzzel

whats a stomach relaxer? does it have any serious side effects?


----------



## 21794

wow that's funny how you panic if the air conditioner isn't on. I"m the same way. For some odd reason having sounds on like that soothe me and make me less anxious. Ummm I've had IBS since the 8th grade. It never really goes away completely..you kind of just have to learn how to deal with it. With me, everything has to be routine. I wake up everyday at 6:30 get ready, eat (something that I know won't upset my stomach) and do something that relaxes me (usually go on the internet). It's important for me to be relaxed before I go to school. If I don't..then my stomach will be out of wack all day. Also..I try to go to the restroom every morning...going to the restroom helps eliminate those weird noises your stomach makes. So for me I've learned how to manage my IBS. It took me a while to get my stomach stronger. Time does heal.


----------



## jazzy_16

ya wat is a stomach realxer??? and thanks for the tips


----------



## sk8terchick

I am not sure if this would be considered a stomach relaxer but, when i am at school i use a chewable tablet called gasx... i keep them in my backpack and sneak them into my mouth during class whenever i am having problems. For me it seems to help. I am going to be a sophmore this year and i have been having these problems since about 6th grade... not fun.


----------



## Emii

Speak to teachers and get them to create you a toilet pass like mine did .


----------



## WeCanBeatIt

Hei! I know the feeling, i was there. The sound are because of the gas and you should try to use the bathroom in the morning , before school . That's what i do .And i know there will be some problems if you start school early in the morning , like i do, 7:30 actually. You will be tired at first but if change your diet and exercise regularly, you will be cured. Although you will face some disappointments and hard times, but eventually you will find the morning routine and the perfect meal and workout plans.


----------

